# Sunshine Day Dream Weekend At Killington April 16th



## Vortex (Feb 18, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone wanted to go to this.  April 16th at K.  I went last year great time Maxx Creek played minus Mark. I will be going this year again.  Band started early afternoon until 5 ish .  Outsdide set up food and beer were availible.  Guys from Cdead and DNC will probably be there also.  Let me know if you want to go.


----------



## dmc (Feb 18, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone wanted to go to this.  April 16th at K.  I went last year great time Maxx Creek played minus Mark. I will be going this year again.  Band started early afternoon until 5 ish .  Outsdide set up food and beer were availible.  Guys from Cdead and DNC will probably be there also.  Let me know if you want to go.



I'll be at Tuckermans that weekend...

Always wanted to go to Sunshine Day dream - Someday...


----------



## Vortex (Feb 18, 2005)

Enoy the hike and turns.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 15, 2005)

Figured I would bring this up again.  I'm heading back to Loon on Sat. Changed my plans, but if your in the Killington area and like the Dead, this might be for you.  I went last year Ben and Jerrys' ice cream out door tunes. I think Liquid dead playing.  Weather is going to be better up North than down South.  Just get out while you still can. :idea:  Thats why I'm not at the Beacon this weekend for Rat Dog.


----------

